# The Goat Spot ruling Junior division at OMGP



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads' Rock My Socks, Grand, and Harder Goats' Hope Reloaded, Reserve.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here is Little Hope from Saturday, where she got second in the huge 6-9 class. She ended up with, I think, 22 points for the two days.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Crossroads & Harder!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at this one.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I found out Victoria's secret weapon.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Junior Drive


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice congrats to you both


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I found out Victoria's secret weapon.


Yep, that's my groomer right there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, your little brother is getting big, I haven't seen a picture of him for a while.


----------

